# Water from Drain Hole After Day on the Water



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Check the thru hull fitting that the drain plug goes into. Sometimes they loosen up and allow water to weep in. 

I had to replace both of mine in my sponsons with stainless screw-in plugs.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Check the thru hull fitting that the drain plug goes into.  Sometimes they loosen up and allow water to weep in.
> 
> I had to replace both of mine in my sponsons with stainless screw-in plugs.


Using this suggestion I checked the area.  Sure enough, you were probably right.  



You can kind of see in the picture above a small divot just inside the hole.

Here is the overall view.



How hard it this to replace?  How would I go about removing the old sleeve in putting in a new one?  I'm fairly handy but have never done this before.  I'd like to go with a screw in type.

Thanks Net 30!


----------



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

"How hard it this to replace?  How would I go about removing the old sleeve in putting in a new one?  I'm fairly handy but have never done this before.  I'd like to go with a screw in type."



not hard at all a small chisel and hammer, peel the flair back and grab hold of it with needle nose vice grips.    good stress relief...  the new one should go in with 5200 or some thing of the sort..


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's an easy fix.  Bend over the flange on the old one and it will slip thru the  hole and pop right out.

I used the one attached and they work great and look good too.  5200 and 2 screws and you're good to go! Make sure you use a little epoxy or MarineTex to seal up the edges of the hole before installing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seachoice-S-S-Garboard-drain-plug-18661-/310648830590?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item48541cfa7e&vxp=mtr


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks all!

I got that same exact one Net 30. I sealed up the inside of the hole with 5200. I didn't feel like going out and buying epoxy so I just used what I had haha.

Thanks for your help. Will hopefully get the boat out next weekend and hopefully report back with positive results.


----------

